
Why We Can’t Look Away from Our Screens - robertgk
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/science/technology-addiction-irresistible-by-adam-alter.html?_r=0
======
towndrunk
I've realized I spend way too much time in front of the computer and decided
to focus on getting out doors more. I've already purchased a fishing and
hunting license for my state and plan on fishing as much as I can this summer.
I'm also excited to give deer hunting a try again this fall. I hunted when I
was in high school and have not done it since. It's been 32 years! I miss
spending that time in the woods.

